# Is 45 just too old to become pregnant?



## ClaryRose

I have been on this rollercoaster for 10 years, always trying to find other things to satisfy an unfulfilled hole in my life.  We have been offered donors but for various reasons have had to pull out (1st time needing to have surgery; 2nd time death of mother in law; 3rd time loss of both jobs during economic downturn now resolved).  

I had come to terms with the fact my life would be childless, however still have days when it is unbearable.  I know this is natural but I am not sure whether to give in to it, and ask for one more chance to receive donor eggs.  Any insights or friendly advice would be really welcome.  I am at a loss.  I know I am strong enough to pull myself together and just get on with life without children, but sometimes its just so hard.    CR


----------



## Frangipan

Hi Clary

This is only my personal opinion but I think that your desire for children obviously still looms large, despite attempts to fill that gap with other things therefore I think you ought to give finding a donor another go. Is your DH supportive? I don't think your age is an issue. In an ideal world, we would have all done this years ago but life isn't like that. I think in the future if you can look back on your life and honestly say you'd done all you can then thats one thing but as your circumstances have always thrown a spanner in the works, you have never had the opportunity to give donors a go have you? I really wish you all the luck in the world and pray you get to fill that gap

Angela xxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi Claryrose

From your post it does sound like you still have the desire to have a child.  I certainly don't think 45 is too old to have a baby, if you want one.  DE is offered here and also abroad (there ate lots of tx abroad threads on this site) where it is cheaper and quicker to get tx with de.

If you still want to try to have a child, I really don't believe you are too old so go for it!

Best of luck for whatever you decide,

xx


----------



## nadia64

Hi there

Just wanted to say I am 45yrs, and just had two frozen DE inseminated. I am 7 half weeks pregnant now. 

I do not think it is too old to have a child at this age.

Nadia


----------



## Lynn E

This is an interesting question, I do think on needs to have a cut off point for treatment and mine is 45, well in fact it is 43, no more treatment for me after that age. The reality is that when we enter are 40's we are entering motherhood at a older age and the chances for success become less. Alot of people don't like to say but I do think one can be too old for treatment and sometime we all need to just give up after we have tried. 

I noticing very few success stories for women in their med or in their late 40's. My advice to you is plan the no of treatment you would like to have and then decided after the treatments what you plan to do without children. It's hard but help you be focus for the future.

Good luck!

Lynn E


----------



## Guest

nadia64 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wanted to say I am 45yrs, and just had two frozen DE inseminated. I am 7 half weeks pregnant now.
> 
> I do not think it is too old to have a child at this age.
> 
> Nadia


congrats and well done!


----------



## Praline

I am turning 40 and wondering if I should impose a "cut off" age for myself in having a 2nd child. I feel perfectly ready for it, am fit, healthy and having already had an interesting career, I'm happy to slow down and focus on babies.

One thing that does stop me is (might sound bizarre to some people) that I don't want to be an old grandmother. I have amazingly fond memories of my grandmother, who helped raise me as a child as my mother had a full-time job.  My grandmother was in her early fifties when I was born, she could lift me in the air, run around the park with me and I loved her dearly. I enjoyed her for 35 years and just wish she could have lived 2 extra years to see her great-granddaughter.  My life was greatly enriched with her presence. 

Now - can I offer my child and my grandchild these wonderful experiences when I am 80? (assuming my daughter also has children in her 40s) Doubtful.  In fact my daughter would probably be changing my diapers as well!!!

Sorry for the ramble, got carried away thinking of my grandmother. there is no correct answer to this question! I do plan to keep myself healthy and sane for as long as possible, and encourage my daughter to get married and have babies earlier!

(my background: have 2 yr old daughter after IVF and FET, still trying for 2nd child after failed IVF and FET)


----------



## Lyzbeth

It's such a personal choice isn't it, at 40 I got pregnant naturally but sadly it was ectopic, since then we have tried several treatments including now doing DEIVF, I think there will come a time when I decide I've reached my (our) limit and walk away from this, but whilst I still feel healthy and know I can offer so much to my child I will continue down this road......


----------



## roze

No, it isn't , but your decision should be based on a holistic view of your life, not just your age, which is really just a number. If you feel fit, healthy, have a reasonable life expectancy, and your desire does not diminish, you should not give up.  There is a lot of bad press about older mothers for a range of reasons which can reduce ones confidence or self esteem.  My own mum was 45 when she conceived me and 46 when she gave birth. I had my first child (DE) at 46 despite years of other natural and DE treatments. To me nature was telling me that somehow I was designed to be a mum at that age. To my delight two years later I am now pg with twins. I have had no complications. My consultant has said that I am more likely to have' normal' complications of pregnancy than I am to have anything that is age related. The issues caused by pregnancy in the body are much more significant than issues caused by age. I hope that makes sense. My view is that you need to be comfortable with any decision to stop treatment, and it does not sound as if you are there yet. 45 is actually quite young for some clinics. and I have to say some 45 year olds I know look and act years younger with a great attitude to life.  Personally I would proceed if you can afford it but consider the best way to increase your chances of conceiving and pre arrange counselling should this cycle not work.  

Its difficult as I had success in later years however it could so easily not have been, yet I do not want to give anyone false hope as my pregnancies were a complete miracle, as mysterious and unexplainable as the the failures were.  I am overweight and of average health yet never had any problems in pregnancy. A lot of women in their 40s seem to have really good pregnancies so please do not be automatically turned off by unfavourable medical opinion unless you do have a personal history which may increase your risk of complications. 

I hope that this has been helpful and that you are able to make the best decision that you can. I do have an old school friend in a similar position. I am in regular contact with her mother. She had a series of mcs in her early 40s. I talked to her about donor tx but she and her husband were having none of it as they were rather conservative and it all seemed a bit off the wall. If only she had had the confidence to think outside the box and investigate it a bit more, her life could have been so different. I know she hurts and I feel for her so much. I am so pleased to have taken the risk s to proceed and to follow my heart- it has been so worthwhile.


roze xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Roze, what a lovely story you have written.  I agree entirely with you that it is up to the individual when they decide enough is enough - age is not such a barrier any more.  I have such admiration for ladies like yourself who are paving the way for women who not so many years ago would have had no chance to have babies in their mid - late forties (or even older).  You give me a lot of hope and inspiration, whatever the future holds. Best of luck x


----------



## Bonchance

Hi Claryrose 
I think that you are the only person who can decide what your age limit for treatment should be. As you can see from others here, age does not mean that you will not have success, and it great to read others success stories who are a similar age to you. 

As someone else mentioned on here already, you should also keep an open mind on exploring overseas options for donor treatment as the waiting lists are much shorter and costs are very reasonable. I too have had a recent positive experience with donor treatment overseas and have no regrets.

Also, I know a lady that had a natural BFP at age 50 - she was very shocked as she thought was just menopause and she had other children almost all reared! I know this is not a usual everyday occurrence, but just wanted to make the point that even mother nature can allow an older woman to have a baby! 

Good luck with making your decision  
Regards, Bonchance


----------



## drownedgirl

I don't think it's too old, in fact will be doing another FET, and would be 45 when any resultant baby was born,,,


----------



## Pisces34

My own mother was 42 when concieved my younger brother naturally.  

I don't think for her personally it was too old.  I know she found it a little more tiring initially than when she had my sister and I in her twenties, but these days she is as young and as youthful in spirit as she ever was.  Learning to build computers and the like with my teenage brother, keeping active and fit.  No regrets from her point of view.

It's indeed a very personal decision and every person has a different story to share with you which may or may not have any relevance as to how it may work out for you as individual.

It's all a bit of a leap of faith whatever your age.

Wishing you loads of luck

xx


----------



## nuala

Hi,

I was 45 and 4 months old when I fell pregnant with our daughter Amber who will be 3 in November.  I was therefore 46 and 9 days old when I gave birth and will be 49 when she turns 3.

Lots of numbers and when we decided to try for a child I was 43 had 2 rounds of IVF age 44 and was told at 45 I could only try DE if I wanted another go.  We tried acupuncture and herbs instead of DE and the result after 4 months of this is Amber.

I was told 45 was too old to have my own child and given lots of stats and numbers but they were all wrong.  My body produced a healthy egg and a healthy daughter.  I love being a Mum though sometimes I find it very exhausting but so do all Mum's of little people.

The decision is yours and no one can tell you truly what it is like to be a Mum - it is certainly one of the most unselfish things you could do and yes. the responsibility is large!  I can only tell you from this side that I am so grateful I did not miss out on being a Mum it is very fufilling and I was a high flying career girl right up until I gave birth.
Good luck, Nuala


----------



## chubsybubs

Hi
Reading all your messages really gives me hope.  At 43 I am about to start a second round of IVF and am feeling positive.  It sounds like acupuncture could be a possible new thing to try.  Can you tell me when you started it. 
Thanks


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there, I am using acupuncture as a form of relaxation 6 week before treatment, one before treatment and one after.This what I was advised by my consultant at Guy's.                Lynn E


----------



## daisy70

Dear ClaryRose,
45 is most definitely not too old to become pregnant.  I'm biased of course, as nearly 43 myself and just starting first cycle of IVF, but I fully expect to be still trying at 45 and beyond.  I don't know where I will draw the line but definitely not at 45.  When I spoke to consultant about using donor eggs he dismissed the idea as almost ridiculous for someone as young as me(!!) and said that I could try that in 10 years time, and that I should try IVF with my own eggs first!  I'm not planning on waiting 10 years to try donor eggs but it did take the pressure off a bit - I've spent the last 3 years feeling panicky because time is running out so fast so his attitude made me feel a lot better. Many people are now living well into their 80s and still sprightly and fit, so I don't think our age is an issue at all.  Good luck with everything, love Daisy70 xx


----------



## Lynn E

Time is very precious - donor eggs or no donors eggs, don't take it for granted.

Lynn E


----------



## sunshine babe

Hello everyone, Congrats Nuala   much needed hope for me today.  I was wondering who was your Chinese Dr.  I live in London and mine has just left me for dead, in a nutshell.  Now I am totally lost and don't know what to do.  I am 44, unexplained fertility, healthy, right weight, nothing wrong with DH, and almost reached the point of throwing in the towel.  Had 1 IVF, BFN  2 IUI, BFN, and at a lost as to where to turn   Does anyone know of a Chinese Dr in London apart from Dr Zhai.  Thank you for listening.


----------



## Sam2995

I was very lucky in that after 5 IVF failures I conceived naturally twice and gave birth to two daughters in my early 40s.  I do sometimes wish that I had had them younger, not because I am struggling or anything but mostly because I worry that my children will wish that they had younger parents and also because it is also a possibility that I may not live to see my grandchildren.

When I was still ttc I told myself that I would give up ttc when the menoapause hit me.  But in hindsight I don't think I would ever have stopped ttc while there were still options open to me (doner eggs or whatever).

Clareyrose, I don't think most of us would have chosen to become mothers at the end of 45 for a whole host of reasons had we had the choice.  But there really is no perfect age and as the years go by I do believe there will be more and more of us giving birth in our 40s.  You sound to me like you really do want to try again so I wouldn't let your age put you off as you may live to regret it.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Summer

Hi All,

Thank you for your positive stories and for this site.  I have had 11 rounds of IVF with no success (2 miscarriages). I will turn 44 next month.  I am from Australia and considering donor egg from Life Clinic in Athens for May 2010 so if I am successful, I will give birth when I am 45.  I have just started yoga and I am on a good diet.  I am worried about the logistics of it (booking flights close to treatment, accommodation etc).  Is any one able to comment on good overseas clinics?

Good luck to you all.

Summer


----------



## drownedgirl

Summer: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0

xx


----------



## cherry blossom

when you go thru IVF Some of the doctors can be a bit negative towards the older women and yes the stats for the over 40 's are not great but still not impossible. 

I was at the hospital recently and it was so refresshing when I mentioned my age and the lovely young doctor said that I wasnt that old and he sees lots of women having healthy babies in their 40's and even 47 and 48 . he was so encouraging and positive it was a nice change . I came home feeling great . 

There is hope so go with your instincts 

cc xx


----------



## Guest

sunshine babe said:


> Hello everyone, Congrats Nuala  much needed hope for me today. I was wondering who was your Chinese Dr. I live in London and mine has just left me for dead, in a nutshell. Now I am totally lost and don't know what to do. I am 44, unexplained fertility, healthy, right weight, nothing wrong with DH, and almost reached the point of throwing in the towel. Had 1 IVF, BFN 2 IUI, BFN, and at a lost as to where to turn  Does anyone know of a Chinese Dr in London apart from Dr Zhai. Thank you for listening.


Dont throw in the towel - I know exactly how you feel. try this website: http://www.herbsplus.co.uk/fertility.html. Dr Zhu was recommended by someone on this board. They have branches mainly in south london.

If you are having acupuncture how long after do you recommend trying IVF/IUI?


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Good on you my mum was in her 30's when she had me and my sister (twins) naturally she had my little brother at 44 and i hate to say this but she was a better mum to him at 44 than us at 31 she is more patient,fitter,healthier and her life is decluttered he gets all her attention whereas we were in full time childcare i am pro older mums i would have waited to have children later on in life but my DF is in his 40's so thats my story you are not old you are mature beauties and i wish you all a happy motherhood.


----------



## delara

I got a wonderful baby through ED one month before turning 50 ! he is the joy of my life and  my miracle


----------



## wonderweasy

Hi everyone 

No happy ending for me as yet but I would welcome any views on my situation. 

I am 44 and seem to have lived my life the wrong way round! Just never seemed to find Mr Right until I turned 41 and met my DP who is 8 years younger than me and is the light of my life. We started TTC within 6 months of meeting and I became pregnant naturally at the age of 41 - literally the first time we "tried." I had a missed m/c at 10 weeks and had to have an ERCP  . We were completely devastated. DP was really ambivalent about trying again because we were both so traumatised by the whole experience.  Six months later (by now I was 42) I conceived accidentally!  Miscarried naturally at 9 weeks having had a scan which showed no heartbeat. Despite my advancing years we decided to have a year out and have some tests etc.  I went to the fantastic Mr Rai at St Marys and it turned out that I have sticky blood and need to take aspirin when pregnant. 

Started TTC again last year and tried preseed, ovulation tests etc but nothing. Decided to investigate DE in Athens and was about to book the flights when I found out I was pregnant again. Have just miscarried for the third time and we are so sad and disappointed. We just don't know if we can face another mc but at the same time we are desperate to have a baby. For some reason this latest pregnancy has made me more ambivalent about DE but I know that at my age IVF is next to impossible.  I would definitely go the DE route if the alternative was no bubba but am I throwing in the towel too early? It is so difficult because I knw at my age the chances of another m/c are high if use my own eggs.


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hi wonderweasy , 

I am so sorry to hear of your miscarriages, I've only had the pain of one and an ectopic pregnancy but I know how devastating the loss is. Sadly we had three failed IVF with my own eggs before giving up and moving to DE. Finally it came down to a straight choice, little chance of a successful pregnancy with my eggs or a better chance with donor eggs. Not an easy decision but one I don't regret.

I went to Serum in Athens (via Ruth and IVFGreece) and couldn't praise the staff and protocol highly enough and I'm now 3 months pregnant at 44 after the first DEIVF attempt. Dr Penny went out of her way to match the donor exactly to our requirements and it only took 2 months to find someone suitable.

I think you need to take some time for you both to get over the losses you have had and grieve for what might have been, and then take a fresh look at your options.

I wish you all the luck in the world.
Beth


----------



## drownedgirl

wonderweasy, if you can get pg naturally, eventually you may hit upon a "good" egg. otoh, if you are not wedded to your genetic child and can afford de and the stress of ivf, then this is a surer route to a take home baby.

i had 7 natural mcs aged 39-41 and 2 of the embryos were tested abnormal after erpc... i was more than ready to move on, and have no regrets

you may find counselling useful to decide what you want to do?

xx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi W, I have just read your thread, sorry about the miscarriages unfortunately it is all down to the quality of your eggs. The advice you were given to seek counselling is good advice as you and husband need to mourn you lost and to prepare yourself mentally using donor eggs. Good luck. Lynn e


----------



## wonderweasy

Thank you all so much for your replies. Do you know of a good counsellor in London? I think it might help although I suspect having already mourned the loss of my fertility last year, before pregnancy no 3, that I am further along the route towards DE than might otherwise be the case. Also I have a fantastic stepfather in my life and a biological father I rarely see and have a difficult relationship with, so am not hugely caught up on the genetic issue. 

I am also not keen to face another m/c because I was very ill after my ERPC, caught every cold/bug etc going after my second m/c and then couldn't believe how painful my recent medically induced m/c was! Plus all this sadness and loss takes it's toll mentally doesn't it? I also can't bear to see my DP in such anguish although he doesn't really like to talk about how it makes him feel    

I also find other people's pregnancies almost unbearable - interestingly though I don't feel like this about the pregnancies of other women who have been through miscarriages etc. I think a part of me just resents that it is so easy for some people - though that's a hard thing to admit and something I am rather ashamed of.    

We have an appointment to see our Consultant on 19/1 to discuss our options - I completely trust him and know he will be honest. . I am already in touch with Dr Penny and although we haven't met her yet both of us feel very positive about her.


----------



## miracleshappen

Go for it, and if you need help, let me know.  I went to South Africa which has higher success rates (70%) and much, much lower costs (including airfare, accommodations and a car) coming from the US.  We used donor eggs and picked out someone that looked a lot like me and had the same stats as me.  While we never met her, we were told we could pass as sisters.  I am 48 years old and will be 49 when I give birth, although you would never know it.  I actually tell everyone I am 10 years younger than I am, as I often am told I look like I'm 32 or 33.  We all age differently, and I do not believe our real age has anything to do with it.  A lot of my classmates look like they are 20 years older than me.  I live a very active life and have no health problems and have always been thin.  I think much more has to do with the way you take care of yourself.  So many people get down on people who have a baby this late in life (which is partially why I don't reveal my real age) and I think its crazy.  Someone in their 20's or 30's can die of something just as easily as someone in their 40's.  I get around better than a lot of 30 year old's.  You are only as old as you feel.  Don't listen to the negative about your age, and if you are healthy and have that burning desire, go for it.  I am now 7 weeks pregnant with my first child and we are so excited.  We can give our child(ren) (don't know yet if we have one or two) more insight into the world and more financial freedom than a 20 or 30 year old mother can offer.  There are both pros and cons, but go with your heart.  The clinic we went to in South Africa does 800 IVF's a year - that's a lot.  We had a wonderful doctor, and a great experience.  If I can be of more help to you let me know.  Don't give up on it or you may regret it for the rest of your life.  Kids will keep you young!


----------



## wonderweasy

Wow - what a fantastic and positive post! Thank you so much. I will send a longer post when I have more time - just wanted to say an immediate thank you for making me feel so positive.


----------



## handy1

Hello Mircaleshappen

Congratulations

Your post is so inspiring. I am going to try with my own eggs first and if it doesn't work my second step is South Africa and donor egg. If you don't mind, can you give me more information about the clinic you went to


----------



## roze

No, its not, especially not with donor eggs.

Three children and loads of sleepless nights later, and approaching 49 in March now with three children under 3, I can say that I am still alive and kicking after two miracle pregnancies and all doing well!

Go for it!

roze  xxx


----------



## ClaryRose

Thank you Lirac and Roze!!! Such positivity.  I need that so much.  I find I go round in circles from giving into the realisation I want a child more than anything to purely thinking I just need to get over it, continue my life as it is, without a child.  

Will keep you posted!

CR
X


----------



## cherry blossom

Hi wonderwaesy , 

So sorry to hear of your loss - it is truly devastating and no wonder youre in 2 minds whether to continue - that is such a difficult decision and only one you can make 

I have had a similiar experience and at times didnt want to continue so I understand how traumatic that can be . 

I did go on however and have just had a very anxious pregnancy at 43 not sure every day if the baby would survive - but he did and he is worth all the agony and trauma I went thru . 
I feel very blessed . 

I had a lot of counselling at EFFREC clinic in Edinburgh which saved my sanity and helped me thru some very difficult decisions 

Good luck with whatever route you take - DE or your own -and hope you are lucky too .

cc xx


----------



## Jan16

I have just turned 45,seems strange as I feel and look so much younger,that does not help when I have been through 4 miscarriages and have constantly been told its probably my age.45 seem a turning point.I have read the thread which has given me a boost to think I need to get on with it.
The "it" being considering DE I have struggled with it and can relate to Lirac.Me and DP are looking at clinics.
Can you advise on your experiences of any clinics  you have researched on.

thanks


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hi Jan,

I totally understand what you say about DE, when I started my IVF journey I was sure that with the right protocol I would be able to conceive with my eggs but sadly after 3 failed attempts, we began to consider DE.

Once we had made the decision, we went to Serum in Athens (via Ruth and IVFGreece) and couldn't praise the staff and protocol highly enough and I'm now 4 months pregnant at 44 after the first DEIVF attempt. 

Dr Penny went out of her way to match the donor exactly to our requirements and it only took 2 months to find someone suitable and as soon as I saw their heartbeats on the screen I knew I'd made the right choice!

Good luck with whatever choice you make.
Beth
xXx


----------



## melody45

I turned 46 in Nov 2009 and am just waiting for the result of my pregnanacy test after our very first DEIVF attempt at IVI Barcelona on the 8th Feb 2010. I had an AMH test which came out at 0.9 when I just turned 45 and my doc recommended DEIVF as I had v few eggs left. It took me a while to get my head round the fact that I wouldn't be the genetic mother but my DH was all for it and so we took the plunge. We were expecting to wait for 4-6 months for fair hair and blue eyes but IVI phoned to say that a match was found after one and a half months!! Anyway, I've worked all my life and when we decided to have a family, I had left it too late...life just seems so unfair!! I've kept myself pretty fit and have never felt so healthy, physically and financially, so having a baby at 45 or even 46+ makes a lot of sense!!
So, go for it.

Mx


----------



## delara

I had my first and only child one month before turning 50 , thanks to egg donation at helios clinic , being in menopause and now my wish is to adopt an embryo (I HAVE NOT ENOUGH MONEY FOR OVODONATION)


----------



## Sarana37

Hi Delara,


Was reassuring to see the age you were when you had your first child. You say you are now looking for embyro donation. I'm 52 and maybe that could be an option for me too. How old are you just now? Have you found a helpful clinic? As you know, many will not treat over 50 years. 
Any information would be really appreciated, thanks and good luck!  


Sarana


----------



## delara

DEAR SARANA , I have just seen your post . I am now 8 weeks pregnant after adopting an embryo at Reprofit in Brno . I 've just turned 51 and the clinic accepts women until 55 . Good luck !


----------



## delara

the cost for embryoadoption is 1000 euro , so it's quite cheap


----------



## Sarana37

Dear Delara,

Really great to hear about your success! I've been away from this site for a while so have only just seen it! It's really heartening, and also to know that Reprofit accepts patients until 55. It gives us more hope. You may be the only other over-50 I've seen here. It's great to know I'm not the only one. I am very positive about trying and will give it all focus.   


How was the donor embryo matched to you, that is, do you know if either donor looked anything like you?

thanks,

Sarana


----------



## delara

yes , they asked me which features I needed , so both donors are brown-haired and tall , with green -bue eyes


----------



## AliG63

Hi,
No of course 45 is not too old. There are many older mums, also celebrity ones, like Jo Brand, who was 44 and 46 when she had hers, and Cherie Blair was 45. Loads of American celebs too having them in their late 4O's!
I'm 47, and although I do feel a bit self-conscious about it, I don't look my age, and don't think I act it either!! and seem to have bags of energy. and love to give a child. the most important thing.  So best of luck to all you over 45's.!!
Take care. Ali xx


----------



## nadia64

I was 45 when I gave birth to my beautiful daughter by DE Insemination in April. I feel young. 


I do not think I am too old.


Nadia


----------



## bumblebee22

Hi ladies i am also about to start another tx with DE my donor has ec wk starting 15th Nov so im getting nervous but excited and    im now 46 and i certainly dont think age should even come into it its all about you as an individual, i have also started accupunture too as through all my attempts the only time i became pregnant was when i did accupuncture but i m/c  i do believe this was as it was my own eggs, my 1st attempt with DE i had a chem preg, i did find out my donor was having twins though so that made me happy, this time its another donor so lets hope we both become pregnant    , wish all you ladies all the luck in the world those having babies and all those who are ttc  like us BB22


----------



## barbara1

Hi Ladies, Well said 'that life begins at 40' Is there any woman that has ever accepted that she,s old? NO. I think the beauty of human existence, lies in the hand of the person. And what ever one feels can add a little piece of happiness is worth doing. Motherhood is something that comes natural even at a later age. Thanks to modern medicine, IVF DONOR EGG, which has brought smiles to many. I will definitely wish woen of over 45 to try, and not shying away from this opportunity that modern medicine has offered mankind.
I am heading towards 46 shortly, i never feel bothered about my age, infact it gives me the balance in my wish to be mother, and i also believe that, there are women that were luky enough to have achieve life pregnancies at a much younger age, and that there shall be those who will also achieve theirs at a later age.

Wishing all those still trying to have the courage to move on, for age is just numbers.


----------



## Courgette

Well said Barbara!!! x


----------

